# Great Film Moments!



## Brian G Turner

Thought I'd open up a thread for recommending favourite films moments....

*Ben Hur* - The Chariot Race

The film itself has some excruciating long Christian evangelising - but hopefully easily fast forwarded on DVD.  There are lots of nice moments - I love the Arab who owns the horses - he was the original inspiration for a couple of Chronicles characters - notably Qas, but Ali also formed (and then escaped) from that mould. But the high point is easily the chariot race - truly one of the most spectacular moments in cinema history.

*Cleopatra* - Cleopatra enters Rome

A film of two halves, the Cleopatra/ Caesar first half is easily the more interesting, the second section where Richard Burton's "Anthony" takes over becoming terribly prone to long melodramatic scenes. It's just a shame that the grand entry of Cleopatra was actually cut - magnificent viewing, though. Certainly don’t make films like that anymore....

*Jaws* - "You're going to need a bigger boat..."

Yup - Roy Scheider's character sees the shark while aboard the Orca. The line says it all, and with a single sentence opens for the audience the fearful vulnerability of their position...

*Return of the Jedi* - Attack of the Rebel Fleet

Well, really, 'nuff said.  The advent of computer graphics has yet to replace the realism that a few well constructed models can bring. And despite being 20 years old, it remains the best space battle sequence ever seen at the cinema.


----------



## mac1

*Tombstone* - The Revenge Of The Brothters And The Doc

What a classic film moment. When Wyatt decides to become the law in tombstone, and vows to kill any man wearing the Cowboys band. I love when they ride off into the sunset, backed by that amazing score, to rid the land of organised crime. The shootout at the OK Coral is magnificent too, in fact its just a classic film


----------



## Brian G Turner

Hm...I haven't actually seen "Tombstone". That could be embarrassing...  :-[


----------



## mac1

Rent/Buy it on DVD, in my opinion its quite possibly the most underated film of the 90's.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Ah - and while I remember...

*Conan the Barbarian*

The invaders have defeated the male villagers, and the little boy Conan holds on to his mother's hand as she points the sword at James Earl Jones' character.

Then JEJ swings back with the sword....

And then the superb slowmo low shot of Conan still holding his mother as she slips aside, her head suddenly falling separately through the frame of the shot...


----------



## nemesis

The sunrise over the black monolith.


----------



## mac1

*The Godfather*
The scene in which Michael Corleone shoots Sollozzo and McCluskey after getting the gun from the bathroom. It is the absolute pinnacle turning point in the Godfather Trilogy, the moment Michael decides to follow in his fathers footsteps. The scene in which he orders the death of his own brother Fredo at the end of The Godfather Part II was also incredible. Michael practically devoid of emotion, becomes everything his father Veto never wanted for him, it is probably the darkest moment in the trilogy.


----------



## mac1

Hmm curious. The two Godfather pictures have stopped working.


----------



## FutureXec

*The Godfather*

At the end of the first when his closest kiss him on the hand...he becomes...The Godfather.

*Romeo and Juliet*

No, it's not film history but one of my favorites of the late 90's.  The last scene when they both kill themselves.  Love at it's highest peak.


There are so many...


----------



## Brian G Turner

I've been listening alot to an old tape of Star Trek film music in the car - so I have to nominate two scenes from Wrath of Khan - 

1/ Reliant turns to finish off the enterprise, Kirk brings down the Reliant's shields

2/ The confrontation in the Motara nebula.


----------



## mac1

*Soylent Green*

The scene flowing into the end credits - so downbeat - yet so ironically beautiful


----------



## nemesis

Singing on the boat in Jaws. Then the creak. A good movement of mood.

Also Colonel Deering in lycra in Buck Rogers.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Here's a new one - watched "Saving Private Ryan" last night.

The moment towards the climax conflict, when you hear the German tanks approaching. For what seems like a couple of minutes there's a constant thundering whine getting loader and louder. In Dolby 5.1 it really is very effective!


----------



## dwndrgn

[quote author=brian link=board=7;threadid=146;start=0#msg3983 date=1061899516]
For what seems like a couple of minutes there's a constant thundering whine getting loader and louder. In Dolby 5.1 it really is very effective! 

[/quote]

This immediately reminded me of seeing Jurassic Park in the theater with Dolby sound...chaos theory is being explained with water...you hear a distant thump...the water in the cup in the front of the SUV quakes...the thump comes again...
the anxiety builds and builds with only sound and a little shaking...I loved it!


----------



## Foxbat

The fist fight in 'The Quiet Man'

Sergeant Steiner screaming Demarcation as his men are mown down by machine gun fire in 'Cross of Iron'

The last pod of flora and fauna being tended by a small robot as it floats off into space....Silent Running.


----------



## littlemissattitude

dwndrgn's comment about "Jurassic Park" reminds me of the second time I went to see it.  A good friend and I had gone to see it the first time about the second day it was outl.  A week or so later we decided we wanted to see it again, and this time we took a friend of his who hadn't seen it yet with us.

So, we get to the part where T-rex shows up to attack the jeep during the storm.  My friend and I knew what was coming, but his friend didn't - that boy (actually a grown man of 21) nearly jumped into my lap when the dinosaur appeared, he was so scared.     Now that makes for a classic moment.

One of my own favorite classic film moments is from "The Abyss".  Virgil (Ed Harris) and Lindsey (Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio) are trapped in an underwater module that is rapidly filling with water.  There is no way that they can both get out and to safety because there is only one breathing apparatus.  Because it is so cold, there is a chance that if she drowns she might be able to be revived.  So, she lets herself drown and Virgil takes her back to safety in the other module.  He immediately begins CPR to revive her.  And nothing works.  The other crew members try to get Virgil to give up, but he won't.  He promised Lindsey it would be okay.  And so he tries again, and........No, I'm not going to spoil the outcome for anyone who hasn't seen the film.  Just go rent it.


----------



## GnomeoftheWest

Favorite scene from "On The Beach":

The last known survivors in Australia, waiting for the fallout to reach them, welcome a U.S. submarine that was patroling and therefore not involved.  Anyway, they recieve a signal from San Francisco (via telegraph) that doesn't make sense and decide to make the trip in the sub to search for survivors.  Without giving the plot away, what they find when they hunt down the source is one of the saddest scenes I've seen in film.
Second only to the scene were they load the coffin onto the airplane in "Missing".


----------



## scifimoth

LOTR:Two Towers- when Gandalf is charging down the steep hill on that white horse riding to the rescue with a tidal wave of warriors behind him.

Of Men and Mice- when they talk the old guy into putting his old dog out of it's misery...(terrible and sad)


----------



## Brian G Turner

Lawrence setting out into Arabia, passing by the ruined pyramid...

Also, later when he leads the Arab army he's built up out, and the men are singing on their camels and with their flags, and the women are all about the caves above howling out. Strong atmosphere.


----------



## silvercloak

brian said:
			
		

> Ah - and while I remember...
> 
> *Conan the Barbarian*
> 
> The invaders have defeated the male villagers, and the little boy Conan holds on to his mother's hand as she points the sword at James Earl Jones' character.
> 
> Then JEJ swings back with the sword....
> 
> And then the superb slowmo low shot of Conan still holding his mother as she slips aside, her head suddenly falling separately through the frame of the shot...


I forget if this is in Conan the Barbarion or Conan the Destroyer. Its where he is in the witches hut, uhh for lack of a better word, banging her when she turns all evil then he throws her in the fire. That is one of my favourite moments of all time.


----------



## mac1

brian said:
			
		

> Lawrence setting out into Arabia, passing by the ruined pyramid...
> 
> Also, later when he leads the Arab army he's built up out, and the men are singing on their camels and with their flags, and the women are all about the caves above howling out. Strong atmosphere.


Oh YEAH! That film has far too many great moments to mention. The first ever recording of a mirage on film spings to mind, as does the that beautiful sunset scene with Lawrence on the camel walking over the dunes. Classic stuff!


----------



## Foxbat

I just love the build up to the 3 way gunfight at the end of The Good The Bad & The Ugly.....the rotating camera....Spanish guitar giving it laldy.....the Tijuana brass band joining for the crescendo....close ups of the eyes....bang bang bang! 

Hey! Blondie! You Mother was a ............
They don't make 'em like that any more


----------



## UltraCulture

*Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

Watched the Animatrix last night and love the scene in The Second Renaissance(part 2) where the the machine ambassador destroys the UNHQ.

"_Your flesh is a relic, a mere vessel. Hand over your flesh and a new world awaits you. We demand it,_"

BOOM
Also(ready for an obvious one)

I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die.


----------



## nj1

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

Quite an obvious one -

The scene when Arthur faces the Black Knight in Monty Python's holy Grail. Arthur chops of his arms and legs and the Black Knight still won't give up.
"It's only a flesh wound!!"

Cracks me up just thinking of that one.

Visually speaking - 

The opening scenes from Saving Private Ryan, Speechless!!


----------



## Urlik

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

the whole scene of Bill Murray as a taxi driver at the start of Stripes.
especially the bit as he lifts the heavy cases into the car and says "oh my balls".
it is really silly but that line cracks me up every time


----------



## gully_foyle

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

The scene in 2001 where the shuttle is synchronising and docking with the space station to the sounds of "The Blue Danube", I love that scene and cannot here the music without thinking of two spacecraft waltzing.

When ED-209 loses it in the offices of OCP in Robocop... "You call this a GLITCH?"

And of course Roy Batty's death scene. Good one UC.


----------



## Culhwch

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

A couple from _The Empire Strikes Back_: 'I know.' and, 'Luke, I am your father.'

Boromir's death in _LotR_.

I'm sure I'll think of others.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

My all-time favourite scene must be Jimmy Cagney's walk to the electric chair in *Angels With Dirty Faces.*

Also _I've come here to kick ass and chew bubblegum...and I'm all out of bubblegum_ from *They Live. *It still makes me smile.


----------



## clovis-man

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

One that was a shocker in its day: Rhett Butler (Clark Gable) saying to  Scarlet O'Hara (Vivien Leigh) in *Gone With The Wind*: "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn."

Really something in 1939. This was the same era in which W.C. Fields could make a joke over being embarassed about inadvertantly saying "legs" as opposed to the politically correct version of the day, "limbs".


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*



clovis-man said:


> One that was a shocker in its day: Rhett Butler (Clark Gable) saying to Scarlet O'Hara (Vivien Leigh) in *Gone With The Wind*: "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn."
> 
> Really something in 1939. This was the same era in which W.C. Fields could make a joke over being embarassed about inadvertantly saying "legs" as opposed to the politically correct version of the day, "limbs".


 
I agree. A very different time. Also the grapefruit scene in _*The Public Enemy*_ must have left audiences gasping in horror


----------



## Urlik

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

another classic scene has to be the rhino in Ace Ventura 2.
the whole audience were in one mind during that and everyone was having trouble breathing. the film is worth watching just for that alone.


----------



## HareBrain

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

The bit in the forest in Princess Mononoke where San is chewing Ashitaka's food because he's too weak to do it himself, and when she feeds him it he thinks for a moment she's kissing him, and his arms move a little to hold her, before he realises. So subtle and so beautifully done.


----------



## Tillane

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*



Foxbat said:


> Also _I've come here to kick ass and chew bubblegum...and I'm all out of bubblegum_ from *They Live. *It still makes me smile.


That would have to be one of mine, too. The whole film cracks me up, and that line - and Piper's delivery - are just priceless.

Others:
From Hot Fuzz:
_Well, I wouldn't argue that it wasn't a no holds barred, adrenaline fuelled thrill ride. But, there is no way you can perpetrate that amount of carnage and mayhem and not incur a considerable amount of paperwork._

And from High Fidelity:
_Jon Dillinger was killed behind that theatre in a hail of FBI gunfire. And do you know who tipped them off? His f***ing girlfriend. All he wanted to do was go to the movies._


----------



## manephelien

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

Boromir's death scene in LotR.

The moment when the Apollo 13 crew realizes that there's been an explosion aboard and that they'll never get to the moon.


----------



## clovis-man

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

One of my favorite quotes from one of my all time favorite movies, *A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum*: Marcus Lycus (Phil Silvers) to one of his "employees" after smacking him on the head for fanning freshly bathed courtesans with a large ostrich feather:

"If I've told you once, I've told you a hundred times; do not fan the girls when they're wet! But you'll never learn, you'll be a eunuch all your life."


----------



## Stone

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

Avoiding the obvious choices this was fairly difficult but i would go with *Field of Dreams* and James Earl Jones "people will come..." speech near the end of the film "..it is money they have and peace they lack..", and if you have any doubt just remember, it's James Earl Jones!!

Mentioned twice already but Boromir death scene in *LOTR* is just so good, i love that whole 10 mins or so, from Aragorn's "i would have followed you into the very fires of Mordor.." until  Boromir's "..my brother, my captain, my king".

I'll also add *the Good, the Bad and the Ugly*, end scene in the graveyard is probably the most popular.  However, prior to that Tuco (Eli Wallach) is tracking Blondie (Clint) and the music which is used just suits the scenes perfectly and gathers momentum all the way to Tuco puffing on the discarded Cigar until he has it puffing again, brilliant


----------



## clovis-man

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

*Unforgiven*: "Deserve's got nothin' to do with it."

Words to live by.


----------



## littlemissattitude

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

*Bull Durham* - When Susan Sarandon has Tim Robbins tied to the bed and he thinks he's going to get some kinky action, but then she starts reading poetry to him.  Classic.

The very beginning of *Rebel Without a Cause*, when James Dean's character is drunk before being taken to the police station.  The most uninhibited piece of acting I've ever seen.

*The Abyss* - when Ed Harris is trying to revive Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio after she has intentionally drowned so that he can get her back to their underwater shelter.  He just won't give up.  It's really very romantic.

The "walk-off" in *Zoolander*.  Hilarious.

I'm sure there are others, but these are all I can think of in my present state of exhaustion.


----------



## UltraCulture

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

Re: The Abyss I love the camera shot from above looking down on the crew surrounding Lindsey in the moonpool, the colours are fantastic.

regarging lines i like Catfish's remarks on the drop-off "This here's the bottomless pit baby, two and half miles strait down".

great film.


----------



## biodroid

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

Something for the imagination.

Persian: "Our arrows will blot out the sun"
Spartan: "Then we will fight in the shade"
And the best one "This is SPARTA!!"

Neo: "Hmm upgrades"

Indiana Jones: Knocks guy out of the zeppelin, says "No ticket"

Freddie: "How sweet, fresh meat"


----------



## Urlik

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

then of course, there are some fantastic scenes in The Thing.

my favourite has to be just after they do the blood test and Garry starts talking in a very calm and collected way and just explodes to deliver the last 5 words

"I know you gentlemen have been through a lot, but when you find the time, I'd rather not spend the rest of this winter TIED TO THIS ****ING COUCH!"


----------



## harper20

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

I like a lot of films from various genre but I guess my all time favourite film is Lawrence Of Arabia, followed by The Godfather. More recently The Lord Of The Rings trilogy


----------



## Antubis

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

In the first Kill Bill movie, a part of the kitchen scene. I liked the line from Kiddo, when Vernita mentions that Bill gave her the impression that she lacked rationality (something along those lines anyway) and Kiddo responds with, "It's mercy, compassion, and forgiveness I lack; not rationality."

In Robocop 2, when the Terminator and the boy go to get his mother from the institution and run into her in the hallway, her horrified reaction of seeing the Terminator again is one of my favourite moments. 

Mystery Men. The guy with the shovel, when he is trying to convince his wife that he is meant for greater things (being a hero) he says, "Lucille, God gave me a gift. I shovel well. I shovel very well."

I like how he takes pride in being skillful with a shovel


----------



## biodroid

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

I don't think the Terminator and Robocop were in the same movie although it sounds like it could be fun. Terminator: "My mission parameters are to protect you", Robocop: "I want baby food, thats my only protection"


----------



## Culhwch

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

A couple of western mentions reminded me of _Dances With Wolves_. Even though I know it's coming, the death of Cisco hits me everytime. And then of course I yell at the screen for Two Socks to run away but he never does...


----------



## Antubis

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*



biodroid said:


> I don't think the Terminator and Robocop were in the same movie although it sounds like it could be fun. Terminator: "My mission parameters are to protect you", Robocop: "I want baby food, thats my only protection"


 
Oops, I meant Terminator 2, not Robocop . I think my hands were playing a trick on me, when they typed that.


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

*Aliens* when Newt tells Ripley, " Ripley, she doesn't have bad dreams because she's just a piece of plastic." and when Hicks(I think) freaks out, "That's it man, game over man, game over!"

*Saved* has lots of great lines, but ive always lovd when they introduced Patrick's character as just returning from a Christian Skateboarding Association tour, " Been hittin' the board for the Lord. God, is nothing sacred to you people?"


----------



## Urlik

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

another classic is in Braindead when the vicar says "I kick ass for the Lord" and starts giving the zombies a kung fu kicking. absolutely priceless


----------



## sloweye

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

Oh, yes sir. Bit me right in the buttocks. They said it was a million dollar wound, but the army must keep that money 'cause I still haven't seen a nickel of that million dollars. 
- _Forrest Gump_ 

Now and then, for no good reason, life will haul off and knock a man flat.
This quote comes from the movie Old Yeller. (great movie)


----------



## Alexa

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

'After all, tomorrow is another day' from Gone with the Wind


----------



## clovis-man

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*



BookStop said:


> *Aliens* when Newt tells Ripley, " Ripley, she doesn't have bad dreams because she's just a piece of plastic." and when Hicks(I think) freaks out, "That's it man, game over man, game over!"


 
Actually it was Hudson. But that's okay. They had trouble with it in the movie also.

Gorman: Morning, Marines. I'm sorry we didn't have time to brief you people before we left Gateway, but... 
Hudson: Sir? 
Gorman: What is it, Hicks? 
Hudson: Hudson, sir. 
[_points_] 
Hudson: He's Hicks.


----------



## UltraCulture

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

I've got a whole list of quality quotes to post,sadly they are from Kevin Smith films and are probably better left of this thread due to the nature and language of them.

*Jay and Silent Bob Strike back* In Moobys, Jay's rather strong reply to criticism on the movie poop shoot website.

*Dogma* Jay's ideal place to pick up easy chicks


----------



## The Procrastinator

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

I'm not the tallest, so I always take great pleasure in telling my less vertically challenged colleagues/friends this when I want to get past:
*Outa the way, peck!  *(from Willow)

For droll, I can't go past Pride and Prejudice:
*You think that, if it gives you comfort...*

And last but not least what a rich vein is the Princess Bride. A sampling:
_*After all, if you don't have your health, you don't have anything.*_
_*My name is Inigo Montoya etc etc prepare to die!*_
_*Have fun storming the castle, boys...*_


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

The lighting of the beacons in Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Barbarella

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

Danny Devito in *Ruthless People*
*Talking to a policeman the telephone rings, a wrong number asks for Debbie….*

*"Debbie can’t talk right now… my dicks in her mouth!"*

*I can't post the link to youtube because I'm under 15 posts*
*look it up under I love wrong numbers.*


----------



## ktabic

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*



Nesacat said:


> The lighting of the beacons in Lord of the Rings.



Yeah, that was good. Then there's the charge of the Rohirrim at the battle of Pelennor Fields, later in the same movie.

Favourite though has gotta be Rutger Hauer at the end of Bladerunner, changing his mind and saving Deckard.


----------



## littlemissattitude

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*



BookStop said:


> *Saved* has lots of great lines, but ive always lovd when they introduced Patrick's character as just returning from a Christian Skateboarding Association tour, " Been hittin' the board for the Lord. God, is nothing sacred to you people?"




Oh, how I love that movie.


----------



## Ashley R

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

I am surprised that no one seems to have mentioned The Princess Bride, a film that is a veritable cornucopia of good quotes and scenes:

For instance the sword fight at the top of the cliffs:

 Inigo Montoya: You are wonderful.  
 Westley: Thank you; I've worked hard to become so.  
 Inigo Montoya: I admit it, you are better than I am.  
 Westley: Then why are you smiling?  
 Inigo Montoya: Because I know something you don't know.  
 Westley: And what is that?  
 Inigo Montoya: I... am not left-handed.  
[_Moves his sword to his right hand and gains an advantage_]  
 Westley: You are amazing.  
 Inigo Montoya: I ought to be, after 20 years.  
 Westley: Oh, there's something I ought to tell you.  
 Inigo Montoya: Tell me.  
 Westley: I'm not left-handed either.  
[_Moves his sword to his right hand and regains his advantage_]  

And the poisoned wine chalice:

 Westley: You've made your decision, then?  
 Vizzini: Not remotely! Because iocaine comes from Australia, as everyone knows. And Australia is entirely peopled with criminals. And criminals are used to having people not trust them as you are not trusted by me, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of you. 
 Westley: Truly, you have a dizzying intellect.  
 Vizzini: Wait till I get going!  
[_pause_]  
 Vizzini: Where was I? 

One of my all time favourite movies.


----------



## clovis-man

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

Reputedly the most quoted movie in filmdom is *Young Frankenstein*. Appropriate to mention it today on Halloween. My favorite line is by Frau Blucher:

YES. YES. Say it. He vas my... BOYFRIEND.


----------



## Heebie

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

What about, "Get away from her you BITCH!"

I shouldn't have to say where that's from


----------



## Constantine Opal

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*



Heebie said:


> What about, "Get away from her you BITCH!"
> 
> I shouldn't have to say where that's from


 
Uttered by Sigourney Weaver perchance? 

My favourite, and it's soooo beautiful, is in Brainstorm where Christopher Walken 'watches' a recording of what his colleague experienced when she was dying. What he found that she had seen while she died was simply breathtaking, even with special effects being what they were then!


----------



## fishi

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

I saw "Night at the museum"....
I loves this scene ---"when dinosaurs come to life and to get rid of him when ben stiller throws a bone on him and dinosaur runs after the stone like a dog to fetch it..  I like that one "when dinosaurs come to life and to get rid of him when ben stiller throws a bone on him and dinosaur runs after the bone like a dog to fetch it..

I heard the next part is releasing soon and i am really looking forward to watch it...
Trailor seems to be quite interesting!


----------



## Tillane

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

Gotta admit, one of my favourite lines is from Dogma - the "no ticket" bit after Silent Bob throws Bartleby and Loki off the train.  Perfectly pitched and timed, and I can't resist an Indiana Jones reference.


----------



## Shadow Trooper

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

*Quotes:*
‘You (both) can kiss my hairy bean bag’ – Something about Mary
‘We’re gonna need a bigger boat’ – Jaws

*Scenes:*
*Poltergeist*
Ryan: Mr. Freeling, we'll record any psycho-tronic energy or event.

Dr. Lesh: Yes. Ryan photographed an extraordinary episode on a case in Redlands. 

Ryan: That's right. It was a child's toy. A very small matchbox vehicle just rolled seven feet across a linoleum surface. The duration of the event was seven hours.

Steve: Seven hours for what?

Ryan: For the vehicle to complete the distance. Of course, this would never register on the naked eye. But I have it recorded on a time-lapse camera. It's fantastic. 
*When Steve opens the door to the children's bedroom, the space is swirling with psychotronic energy displayed with marvelous special effects - a lamp, lampshade, records, books, and toys are in mid-air circling around the beds. The base of a table lamp inserts itself into a lampshade and turns itself on. A book flutters its pages at them. A student's circle-drawing tool flies dangerously into Dr. Lesh's awe-struck face. A spinning record plays.*

*Spiderman*
Battle with Doc Oc, where Mary Jane finds out Peter Parker is Spiderman. (I love films where the underdog comes good or a sad situation is corrected!)

*Firefly*
Episode where the Mudders start singing an Ode to Jayne, 'the hero of the county!'


----------



## Rodders

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

The "I am you father" scene from the Empire Strikes back (in fact that Lightsabre duel will have to go down as my favourite.) I also really like the bit in Empire when the Millennium Falcon returned to cloud city by looping back over a cloud. (I know, a bit weird, but i thought it was visually stunning and the sound of the Falcon is superb.) 

Blade Runner, the opening scene and Batty's "Time to Die" speech. (It doesn't get much more emotional than that.) 

Aliens, The firefight beneath the reactor and the atomatic guns in the corridor. (The fact that we didn't see anything really added to the tension.)

The "you've got to be fu**ing kidding" scene from the Thing.


----------



## fishi

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

I like dat one from dark knight joker-Poor choice of words!!


----------



## AE35Unit

*Re: Fave Film scenes/moments/quotes.*

I love the bit in Blade Runner when Roy and Deckard are on the roof. 
Roy,played amazingly well by Rutger Hauer opines how he has 'seen things you wouldn't believe. I've seen attack ships destroyed on the shores of Orion...'
And then the iconic line
'these moments will soon be lost, like tears in the rain. Time to die'
I can't remember if that part is in the book but I love it. Such a good stylish film!
And then there's the scene in 2001 where Bowman and Poole are in a pod so that HAL can't hear them and as they're discussing what to do we are made aware that one of HAL's red eyes is in line of sight with them and can thereore see their lips moving. Brilliant!


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

Favorite Movie Scenes​ 
*Post your favorite film moments here.*​ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaaVs5W6T6s​ 
*Rocky 5: Remembering Mickey's Lesson in Life *​


----------



## Chaoticheart

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

The Untouchables: Malone's Death Scene

Surprisingly, I can't locate a clip of the scene. I shall however continue to search!​


----------



## Vladd67

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

The final gunfight from The Good The Bad and The Ugly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP9cfQx2OZY


----------



## No One

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Nice idea for a thread Starbeast! I get the feeling I'll be posting a fair bit in here...

I hate to bend the rules for a first post, but hopefully nobody will mind if I use a tv trailer for something that bally well SHOULD be a scene from a film (yes, I have Halo on brain just now):

Halo: Reach trailer on Youtube


----------



## svalbard

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

So many to chose from...back to this later


----------



## Perpetual Man

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

One for me has to be the battle in the Mutara Nebula at the end of Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan.

It's the whole coming together of music, direction and SFX. Fighting in a Nebula where screens on nearly blind, and Spock notes that Khan is fighting brilliantly but using two dimensional thinking.

We see the Reliant, and slowly as James Horner's superb fanfar begins to rise we see the Enterprise rise with it...

Ahh, what am I wittering on for...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF6ODUTEHP4


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

*LOTR: Aragorn "For Fordo"*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig7QzX2TMbE


Even I raised my fist and yelled "YEAH!" in the theater,
the huge crowd was also shouting cheers!​


----------



## No One

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



Perpetual Man said:


> One for me has to be the battle in the Mutara Nebula at the end of Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan.



Like that choice PM. It's one of, if not the, only scene in a Star Trek film that feels like a naval battle (with some great shots to boot!). I guess the obscuring nebulous cloud helped.


----------



## svalbard

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL1acYvpR_E

The end battle of The 13th Warrior. A very good adventure story and very much underrated.

I also concur with Vlad's post.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*





 



Thanks to everyone who added their favorite moments.​


----------



## slack

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

The scene in Moon where Sam talks to his daughter.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Starbeast

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



slack said:


> The scene in Moon where Sam talks to his daughter.


----------



## dask

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

My top three:

Fred Astaire dancing to "Puttin' On The Ritz" in BLUE SKIES.
The sword fight between Tyrone Power and Basil Rathbone in THE MARK OF ZORRO.
The fight on the train in FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE.


----------



## Member

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

I don't have enough post to tag a link up, so here is the conversation instead.

The movie is Altered States.

*Eddie Jessup:* What dignifies the Yogic practices is that the belief system itself is not truly religious. There is no Buddhist God per se. It is the Self, the individual Mind, that contains immortality and ultimate truth. 
*Emily Jessup:* What the hell is not religious about that? You've simply replaced God with the Original Self. 
*Eddie Jessup:* Yes, but we've localized it. Now I know where the Self is. It's in our own minds. It's a form of human energy. Our atoms are six billion years old. We've got six billion years of memory in our minds. 


*Eddie Jessup:* Memory is energy! It doesn't disappear - it's still in there. There's a physiological pathway to our earlier consciousnesses. There has to be; and I'm telling you it's in the goddamned limbic system. 
*Mason Parrish:* You're a whacko! 
*Eddie Jessup:* What's whacko about it, Mason? I'm a man in search of his true self. How archetypically American can you get? We're all trying to fulfill ourselves, understand ourselves, get in touch with ourselves, face the reality of ourselves, explore ourselves, expand ourselves. Ever since we dispensed with God we've got nothing but ourselves to explain this meaningless horror of life.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*



dask said:


> Fred Astaire dancing to "Puttin' On The Ritz" in BLUE SKIES.


----------



## No One

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

*Member *- I've not seen *Altered States*, but based on that piece of dialogue I will! Cheers (and hello). Seems like dialogue that could come straight out of *Waking Life* or even *Pi*, except I'm struggling to find the scenes I want from those.

In the meantime, here's something..._groovy_.

Evil Dead 2 on Youtube


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Member

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



No One said:


> In the meantime, here's something..._groovy_.


I've not seen Waking Life, to be honest I'm not even sure I've heard of that movie. I will look it up, though.

Also, my cousin and got into trouble one night because we were laughing so hard, and making so much noise while watching Evil Dead II over at his house. 

This was back when it first came out, and we've been a fan of Bruce Campbell even since.

Edit: Just found whole movie on youtube, will watch tomorrow.
Looks like A Scanner Darkly.


----------



## No One

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



Member said:


> I've not seen Waking Life, to be honest I'm not even sure I've heard of that movie. I will look it up, though.
> 
> Also, my cousin and got into trouble one night because we were laughing so hard, and making so much noise while watching Evil Dead II over at his house.
> 
> This was back when it first came out, and we've been a fan of Bruce Campbell even since.
> 
> Edit: *Just found whole movie on youtube, will watch tomorrow.
> Looks like A Scanner Darkly.*



Yeah, Waking Life is by the same director as A Scanner Darkly, though a vastly different film. It's not even a film inasmuch as a series of heavily philosophical/sociological discourses. It's 90 minutes of serious thinking-cap time, but it's chock-full of goodness.

And of course, it was just a matter of time before the inimitable Bruce Campbell was brought to bear 

But to keep with Starbeast's excellent choice of comedy...

Spinal Tap on Youtube


----------



## alchemist

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Yes, it's a cartoon. Yes, it's for kids. But it is also spectacular animation, and the scene I looked forward to when I watched it for the second time. Tai Lung escapes from prison in Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## svalbard

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

The final gunfight in the western Open Range. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uFarFM9sow


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

I have loads of favourite scenes! 

Any scene from this film: http://youtu.be/EE1wCo3N6As Is awesome.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## slack

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Not really a scene per se, but there's a moment in _Blade Runner_ where the camera is panning left behind rows of dark columns and a small group of kids on bicycles ride toward the camera that I think is just beautiful.


----------



## No One

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Not the scene I wanted from Pi, but it'll have to do:

Pi on Youtube

I think Mark Margolis is fantastic in this scene.


----------



## Perpetual Man

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Starbeast - Laurel and Hardy. That did not even come to mind, but the second I saw the image I knew the scene!

I saw that clip when I was tiny (a long, long time ago) but it stuck with me and watching it again now I laughed just as much.

Great choice


----------



## No One

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

And because I can't resist, here's one of many great scenes from *Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead* (one of my favourite films, but clips on youtube are few and far between, so I've had to opt for one of the 12 parts of the whole film, which can be found there. In other words, there's about 30 seconds of faffing about before the scene proper starts, and runs to around the 7 minute mark).

Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead on youtube

Richard Dreyfuss is stupendous.


----------



## Perpetual Man

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

http://youtu.be/ZTzA_xesrL8


----------



## No One

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Two of my favourite fight scenes:

Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon on Youtube

No subs (or dubs, thankfully) but that hardly matters.

And:

Oldboy on Youtube

...even if, technically, that's not my very favourite scene from Oldboy. Oh, and adults only please. It's not gory or explicity graphic, but it is _somewhat _violent.


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



No One said:


> Two of my favourite fight scenes:
> 
> Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon on Youtube
> 
> No subs (or dubs, thankfully) but that hardly matters.



Good choice. I can't decide who I love more, Michelle Yeoh or Ziyi Zhang.

I want to add this to my favourite scenes. Nothing to do with martial arts!


----------



## No One

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



Mouse said:


> I can't decide who I love more, Michelle Yeoh or Ziyi Zhang.



Takes two to tango I guess! Although I remember hearing/reading somewhere that Michelle Yeoh had knee surgery just a couple weeks before shooting that scene. What a trouper.


----------



## Member

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Scene from 25th Hour


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*





 

The Pink Panther (1963)​


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtwXlIwozog​ 
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)​


----------



## biodroid

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

My favourite scene in any movie is in Braveheart, the slow-mo part where William Wallace rides into the fort "unarmed" and pulls out the mace and nails the unsuspecting soldier. That scene is pinnacle to the story for me because it shows that he is now really pi$$ed and nothing will stop him till he has his revenge.


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Favourite scenes...where to begin. 

Watchmen has a multitude, but the starting titles are particularly awesome, especially with Bob Dylan playing over it. 

Samara/Sadako coming out of the tv. Totally unexpected, totally awesome. A lot of films nowadays suffer from the monster reveal. This just upped the brilliance of these.

Bernard Hill's face (as Theoden) in Return of the King as the Witch king flies at him. The resignation. Love it. The whole battle of Pelennor Plains is spectacular. 

The literally kick-ass continuous shot in Warrior King. Tony Jaa going up a huge flight of stairs, beating thugs, and the entire thing is done in one shot. I am such a geek for continuous shots. 

In the same way, the continuous shot where the camera follows Mr Blonde out of the warehouse, to the car, and then back in, in Reservoir Dogs.

Any scene in Inglourious Basterds that involves Christoph Waltz, but in particular the opening scene. Also, when he's asking questions of Shosanna at the dining table and then when they leave you see how hard she's been holding herself together.

I'll be back (that's not a favourite scene, just saying, I know there's loads more).


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlZ_BPzj8xc​ 

The Survivors (1983)​


----------



## Coolhand

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



slack said:


> The scene in Moon where Sam talks to his daughter.





Starbeast said:


>



See, I'm usually quite a cynical and hard hearted little jerk, but I saw Moon just after moving away from all my family and friends to another part of the UK, and was bitterly homesick. That whole scene had me choked up when I first saw it, and still gets me now. In fact, Sam's whole emotional state for the movie really resonated with me.

Moon is a wonderful, haunting work, proof that Hard SF can still have soul.

Now, having gone all mature and emotional for a moment, it's time to lapse back into something insanely adolescent and dumb. The film this scene comes from is, shall we say, somewhat flawed in most respects, and yet within it nestles one of the coolest, most amazing action sequences I've ever seen on film. I was jaw dropped by the compositing and the CGI work on this sequence. On the big screen, it-was-STUNNING.
Plus it has Optimus Prime.
You can't go wrong with Optimus Prime.
Optimus Prime COMMANDS you to click this link


----------



## paranoid marvin

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

The scene from the end of 'The Long Good Friday' -  for the changing expressions on Hoskins face from shock to resignation.


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

The scene at the end of The Usual Suspects.

Milla Jovovich kicking ass in The Fifth Element while the blue opera lady sings.

Dorian Gray kissing Basil Hallward in Dorian Gray (2009) for the pure hotness.

Merry and Pippin bawling their eyes out after Gandalf 'dies.' Also, Merry and Pippin running forwards in one of the battles (don't remember which!) then being over taken by the men.

Jason Statham kicking ass in The Transporter when he puts the bike pedals on his feet...

So many good ones! My DVD collection has been packed away so I can't look to see what I have to jog my memory.

Ooh... The shark jumping out of the sea to eat the plane in Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus.

Zombies on escalators in Dawn of the Dead!


----------



## Starbeast

*What these Favorite Movie Scenes really are.*



Coolhand said:


> See, I'm usually quite a cynical and hard hearted little jerk, but I saw Moon just after moving away from all my family and friends to another part of the UK, and was bitterly homesick. That whole scene had me choked up when I first saw it, and still gets me now. In fact, Sam's whole emotional state for the movie really resonated with me.
> 
> Moon is a wonderful, haunting work, proof that Hard SF can still have soul.


 
It's difficult for anyone to always hold their emotions locked up inside. Movies are a good way escape from the drama of reality, but films can also show us what we hide within ourselves. It's like looking at one's own situation and seeing yourself, but of course it's up the individual to decide what to do next.

These little scenes from movies that we personally choose, are tiny bits of ourselves.


----------



## clovis-man

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

A couple of my favorites:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahqu1nd3Zu8&NR=1

A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum (1966)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpx6XnankZ8

Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)

I'm sure I'll come up with more.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*





 

The Great Dictator (1940)​


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*





 

Strange Brew (1983)​


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*





 

Fist of Legend (1994)


This is my favorite Jet Li movie!
In this scene, Jet is investigating the suspicious death of his late master.​


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*





 

Wizards (1977)​


----------



## Metryq

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

I'm partial to the scene in _The Pink Panther Strikes Again_ (1976) where Dreyfus (Herbert Lom) disintegrates the UN building.


----------



## No One

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



HoopyFrood said:


> Samara/Sadako coming out of the tv. Totally unexpected, totally awesome. A lot of films nowadays suffer from the monster reveal. This just upped the brilliance of these.



Hey, I was getting to that...

Ring (Ringu) on Youtube

She's so beautiful.

*Starbeast *- agreed on Fist of Legend, although I'd probably pick that scuffle with his old master (if I remember right) as best fight in the film, or, of course, the final fight against the big Japanese fella. Great stuff.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*



Metryq said:


> I'm partial to the scene in _The Pink Panther Strikes Again_ (1976) where Dreyfus (Herbert Lom) disintegrates the UN building.


 
That's my favorite Pink Panther movie! *Metryq*, here's another scene from that classic flick.


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



Starbeast said:


> Fist of Legend (1994)
> 
> 
> This is my favorite Jet Li movie!
> In this scene, Jet is investigating the suspicious death of his late master.​



Ah not seen this one! I adore Jet Li. Apparently he's really precious about his hair!


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## clovis-man

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Sometimes (rarely, but sometimes) the last scene of the movie is the best.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn_8hHMmKRE

*Red River* (1948)


----------



## Member

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

*Emmett Fitz-Hume*: Did you hear that? 
*Austin Millbarge*: Yeah. It's a dickfer. 
*Emmett Fitz-Hume*: What's a dickfer? 
*Austin Millbarge*: To pee with. 

Spies Like Us


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Rodders

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

It's a bit hard to think of favourite scenes as you alway think back to the major set pieces which are supposed to be the best parts of a movie. Personally, certain scenes just get the heart going. 

1. My personal favourite is in the Empire Strikes Back when the Falcon loops over one of those beautiful Bespin clouds to come back and rescue Luke. 

2. The opening sequence of Blade Runner is incredible. Again, the music and the throaty roar of the waste gas explosions coming from the pipes as the camera moves ever closer to the Ziggurat. Superb and this gets my chest going every time. 

3. Silent Running when Bruce Dern is making his dinner at the sink and the camera pulls away to reveal the three AA Ships. (It's the recorded voice over and music gets me.)

4. Star Trek TMP. I love the beauty shot of the newly refurbished Enterprise A in spacedock.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## dask

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



Starbeast said:


>


Thanks Starbeast. That was great. Super-duper!


----------



## dask

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



Starbeast said:


> Thanks to everyone who added their favorite moments.​


Good grief, this is brilliant. Before I die I've got to see this movie. Is the rest of it any good?


----------



## Starbeast

*Hi Dask*



dask said:


> Thanks Starbeast. That was great. Super-duper!


I knew you'd like it *Dask*, I try to find the scenes that people have mentioned but didn't post.



dask said:


> Good grief, this is brilliant. Before I die I've got to see this movie. Is the rest of it any good?


 
I have never seen this 1972 movie called _The Master Touch,_ I was hunting for another car chase scene and came across that one, and I thought the same thing you did, I want to see it too.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## soulsinging

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

One of the best scenes in a western ever, but beware if you don't like violence or language:






There are also a few scenes from True Romance that I'd link, but both are pretty adult themed. But the ones I'm thinking of (for those who have seen it) are Christopher Walken interrogating Dennis Hopper, and Christian Slater confronting an almost unrecognizable Gary Oldman in his drug den.​


----------



## clovis-man

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



Mouse said:


> Milla Jovovich kicking ass in The Fifth Element while the blue opera lady sings.


 
Me too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0qy3JHz6X0&feature=related


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Droflet

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Another great post Starbeast. I popped in to take a look and I've been here for hours. 

PM: Tears in the Rain is my favorite scene from one of the best movies of  
         it's type. Good call. 

Clovis-man: Red River is one of the three best western movies every made (imho). So glad you like it too and posted this fantastic scene. 

My favorite? So many but off the top of my head, and since we're on Chrons, Empire Strikes Back. Falcon evading fighters through asteroid belt and 'into the belly of the beast'. Always stuck with me.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*



telford said:


> Another great post Starbeast. I popped in to take a look and I've been here for hours. My favorite? Empire Strikes Back. Falcon evading fighters through asteroid belt.


 
Mine too, I would back up the DVD and watch that scene a few times. I still remember being at a soldout theater in Chicago and going "ooo and ahhh" with the audience.

And I highly agree too, the end scene in Blade Runner with the expiring android is awesome.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

Time for comedy with Laurel & Hardy in _March of the Wooden Soldiers (1934)_​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYJE6N0xlTk​


----------



## No One

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

A friend of mine reminded me of this a little while back and I have to say it's a song that stayed with me 

Billy & Mandy's Big Boogie Adventure on Youtube

It also includes some great dialogue, like this:

Grim: Love makes people do all sorts of stupid things.
Billy: I love everything!
Grim: That explains a lot.

Plus, monster Slash!


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*





 


I love this movie.​


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Diggler

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

4.10 through to 4.20 alwyas got me excited


----------



## Diggler

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Skip the fluff and go to 4Mins for the good stuff. I bought a HD-DVD player just to watch this and Mad Max 2 (The Road Warrior)!


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*



Diggler said:


> I bought a HD-DVD player just to watch Bullitt and Mad Max 2 (The Road Warrior)!


 
Excellent hero movies, here's another.


----------



## WizardofOwls

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

I want to add a youtube link, but not sore how...

http://youtu.be/ej6-oqTlGu0

I hope this works...


----------



## clovis-man

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

*Bullitt* was the benchmark for chase scenes, but the one in *Ronin* was pretty good also:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h736Xkifoyo

Not in the same league, but fun anyway: George C. Scott in *The Flim Flam Man* (the first 8 or 9 minutes anyway).:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Fv0lI1OpyQ


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*



WizardofOwls said:


> I want to add a youtube link, but not sore how...I hope this works...


 
You are successful *WizardofOwls.* 

A very nice selecton of photos and music track from the film, _Avatar_.


How about something from _Galaxy Quest_?


----------



## WizardofOwls

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



Starbeast said:


> You are successful *WizardofOwls.*
> 
> A very nice selecton of photos and music track from the film, _Avatar_.




Well, thanks Starbeast, but after watching this, it was not the scene I wanted.  I LOVE the scenes where first, the Na'vi try to save Grace, and second, the end scene where they try to move Jake's spirit from his own body into the avatar's body. The chanting, the calling out of Neytiri's mother, the movements of the People.... my gods!!! As a pagan these scenes moved me like no other movie scenes ever have. When I saw the clip title, Healing Scene, i thought this was what I was looking for. I guess that's what I get for not watching it first before posting it, huh?


----------



## slack

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*





​


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

*A scene from the 1983 film Going Berserk*​ 
(begins at 0:11)​


----------



## WizardofOwls

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

I think this is the scene I was looking for...

http://youtu.be/FhzdKgzCwnw


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*



WizardofOwls said:


> I think this is the scene I was looking for...


 
It's the same as the other post with photos and soundtrack music. Don't worry about it, there are scenes from films I can't find to place here too.


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



Starbeast said:


>



Ah yes, love this one too. Also Wash's 'leaf on the wind' line.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Gabriel007

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7D3JE0xuzQ


----------



## Moonbat

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

From True Romance

The Sicillian Scene

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXjcf47y-zk


----------



## Mladen

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lYRoF0PYVs

The restaurant scene from eXistenZ. Unforgettable.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## thatollie

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

I'm surprised that we haven't had a scene from The Godfather yet. So here's a brilliant one. Warning, this scene isn't suitable for kids.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*



thatollie said:


> I'm surprised that we haven't had a scene from The Godfather yet. So here's abrilliant one*. Warning, this scene isn't suitable for kids*.


 
Well *Thatollie*, looks like you are bestowed the honor of the first scene from the Godfather. I watched it a week ago, it's still a remarkable film.







 

Tom Baker is a sorcerer in _The Golden Voyage of Sinbad (1974)_​


----------



## Quokka

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

No CGI or doubles just Gene Kelly tap dancing on roller skates


----------



## Starbeast

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Hidalgo
(2004)​


----------



## thatollie

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

I don't know how to embed a video, so I'm just linking. For a Few Dollars More


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

Once Upon a Time in the West
(1968)


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy
(2005)​


----------



## thatollie

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



Starbeast said:


> Once Upon a Time in the West
> 
> (1968)​


 
Love that film, it's genius on a whole other level.


----------



## Huttman

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Wow, so many memories in here. Looking through the posts, I was pleased to see Wizards, and the Star Trek clips among others. (I'll pop Wrath of Khan in just to watch that scene to the end). I love Star Wars, so I'll save dozens of clips and say my favorite scene is from the opening of A New Hope to the end of Revenge of the Sith. Now my contribution----




This was one of the most powerful parts of a movie I have ever seen, especially considering the encounter these characters had earlier in the film. Wow.


----------



## Huttman

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Oooh, I have another one--




Great scene form a great film. I love the way this battle starts (earlier than video start) with the drumbeat to the characters solemn stares mentally preparing themselves. Incredible.


----------



## Huttman

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Ok, OK! Enough of the heavy scenes. How about something a little light hearted. How about one of the funniest chase scenes ever from a little film called Raising Arizona. 




Pure genius.


----------



## Huttman

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

I would also like to tip my hat to the re-imagined Battlestar Galactica. I found myself more often than not sitting on the edge of my seat enjoying the writing, drama, suspense, SFX, character development and story that would rival any big screen entertainment.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*



thatollie said:


> Love that film _Once Upon a Time in the West_, it's genius on a whole other level.


 
It's one of the best gunfighter westerns I've ever seen, truely a one-of-a-kind.

How about another unique western......


*Trinity Is STILL My Name*
(1972)​


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

Thanks for contributing *Huttman*. _The Last Samurai_, great choice.



*Krull*
(1983)​


----------



## jonathanx

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

The final sequence in Children of Men was amazing. One of the longest sustained shots ever (at least the illusion of one)


----------



## thatollie

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

The fall will probably kill ya.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

WarGames
(1983)​


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

Evil Dead 2: Dead by Dawn
(1987)​


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

_Death Proof_
(2007)​


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

Invasion of the Saucer Men
(1957)​


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

The Howling
(1981)​


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

Starbeast's Monster Fun​ 






 




 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PxxO0-yYmg​ 
(Monster Party Music begins at 0:56)​


----------



## clovis-man

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



Starbeast said:


> Invasion of the Saucer Men
> 
> (1957)​


 
True confessions: I went to see this in the theater when it was new.


----------



## FireDragon-16

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Pride and Prejudice: Rain Scene
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9CnUVqh4Fc

I really like this scene because even though Darcy is a bit of a jerk (like he is through most of the movie), I think this is when both of them finally realize their true feelings and are gradually starting to accept them.


----------



## Starbeast

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



clovis-man said:


> *Invasion of the Saucer Men* True confessions: I went to see this in the theater when it was new.


 
Growing up in the 1950's. Cool daddy-o, I mean Clovis-man. *2001: A Space Odyssey* was my first sci-fi movie in the theater.







 






FireDragon-16 said:


> *Pride and Prejudice*: Rain Scene


 
Good scene *FireDragon*


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

Forrest Gump
(1994)​


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*

Stripes
(1981)​


----------



## FireDragon-16

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLZfGrt6zIc

This is a really cool fight scene from one of The Three Musketeers remakes, _The Musketeer _which was made in 2001. It's in French (I think) but the scene's mostly about the action anyway and there's not too much speaking...

(Sorry about the link, but I couldn't get the embedding to work for some reason...)


----------



## Starbeast

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



FireDragon-16 said:


> This is a really cool fight scene from one of The Three Musketeers remakes, _The Musketeer _which was made in 2001. It's in French (I think) but the scene's mostly about the action anyway and there's not too much speaking...


 
Great movie choice *FireDragon-16*, I haven't seen this MUSKETEER in quite a while. Exciting scene!  I've got to see this film gem again.


----------



## FireDragon-16

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



Starbeast said:


> Great movie choice *FireDragon-16*, I haven't seen this MUSKETEER in quite a while. Exciting scene!  I've got to see this film gem again.


 

I love it!! Did you know that it was choreographed by some of the people who did _The Matrix_? 

I really have to go buy this movie...


----------



## gully_foyle

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

I wanted to post Tommy Webber taking the Protector out of space dock in Galaxy Quest, but alas couldn't find it on that video streaming service that has enslaved us all.


----------



## Starbeast

*Favorite Movie Scenes*



gully_foyle said:


> I wanted to post Tommy Webber taking the Protector out of space dock in Galaxy Quest, but alas couldn't find it on that video streaming service that has enslaved us all.


 
That's a very funny scene *Gully_foyle*. Tommy is put to the ultimate test by actually having to pilot the real _Protector_ ship, he's nervous and getting used to the controls, then he scrapes the paint off the vessel as he leaves the space port. Then we see everyone relieved that he made it.


----------



## FireDragon-16

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*



gully_foyle said:


> I wanted to post Tommy Webber taking the Protector out of space dock in Galaxy Quest, but alas couldn't find it on that video streaming service that has enslaved us all.


 
Love that scene!!! 

I especially love when he's piloting and everyone's sitting in their seats leaning to the right like their leaning will help turn the ship


----------



## deepspacedrew

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

Absolutely fantastic scene, and it has to be seen on the big screen at least once in a lifetime. Its good even on youtube though...


----------



## Pyan

*Re: Favorite Movie Scenes*

It starts at 2.15 in this clip:


----------



## Starbeast

*Evil Dead 3: Army of Darkness* (1993)

Scene: Ash (Bruce Campbell) fighting with the soldiers against the deadites, great battle.


----------



## FireDragon-16

*Stardust (2007):*

"What do stars do?" clip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTu1R4b1yZQ


----------



## Starbeast

*Monty Python's: The Meaning of Life* (1983)

Scene: Near the end of the movie, Death (The Grim Reaper) visits a couple's home who have guests from America and informs them that they all have died.


----------



## dask

Check this out:


----------



## clovis-man

Ah, yes. Tyrone Power and Basil Rathbone. A little later, I found that Ross Martin and Tony Curtis had a good scene as well in *The Great Race*. And I give credit to Henry Mancini for infusing the scene with some ominous music which helped the audience to take it more seriously than such an over-the-top comedy might otherwise allow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAUUVftG9Ns


----------



## Starbeast

clovis-man said:


> *The Great Race*. I give credit to Henry Mancini for infusing the scene with some ominous music which helped the audience to take it more seriously than such an over-the-top comedy might otherwise allow.


 
Still remember as a kid, I would be on the edge of my seat watching the sword battle between Leslie and the Baron. _The Great Race_ is such an awesome movie. I always hoped there'd be a sequel.


----------



## dask

Here you go:


----------

